# Musty smelling poop ???



## jarynsmom06 (May 21, 2006)

Ok probably a weird question but....My son has been only BF since birth...he used to be a every feeding pooper till about 5 weeks then he went to 2 times a day then once. Well the past two weeks he has been going three days at a time which the ped said was normal and as long as it was soft he was ok. He gets a little fussy on that third day though. I drank some prune juice last week and it worked for him....and just about killed me...ha ha...anywho...his poop has been pretty much runny and orange colored since birth but the past two weeks...when he goes a few days...sometimes it's a little greenish and seems to be a little more runny. Last night when I took his diaper off it had sort of a musty smell to it...Is that normal. He doesn't seem to feel bad, he is eating ALL the time and happy....Just curious...I'm a first timer and have lots of questions...thannks in advance....

Proud mommy to Jaryn 04-16-06 :2bfbabe:







:


----------



## Lact-o-Mama (Jan 27, 2006)

I might try nursing a little longer on each breast. The fatty hind-milk that baby gets after a few minutes into the feed is what a) keeps his poops yellow/seedy and b)aids in elimination, bm is like a laxative of sorts.
You could contact your local LLL for more specific reccomendations. My recc' would be no less than 15min per breast, even if that means starting on the same breast you finished with last...and +++ nursings, no restrictions/on demand.

Good Luck Mamma


----------

